# Forestville, MD - A302618 - Pacman - Male B&T



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted.

PACMAN German Shepherd Dog Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A302618 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12505324










Prince Georges County Animal Management Group 
Forestville, MD 
301-499-8300


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like a smart guy!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Kinda looks like a mix in his pic but there's a better pic of him standing.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for this adorable boy!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Up you go cutie pie


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Look at that face, just saying please!!!!!!!!


----------

